# Looking for CyanogenMod9 for G2X (SelfKANG3)



## dubntz

Is there anyone out there that has this? I could really use it. Thanks.


----------



## Rockettpc

Why don't you try HellFire ICS for the G2X (P999)

I haven't tested it yet but its got a solid dev team behind it.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top....04 (dedication version tons of fixes )6/5/12

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------

